# My Critters



## Gizaz (Nov 20, 2008)

These are the animals we have currently.

Nekoda, corn snake









Kia(also known as fatty, shes 18 pounds)









Jazmyn( the spaz)









Lacey, lab x collie









Peanut(she's hard to take pictures of) Lacey's daughter, bulldog x









Joey, miniature horse


----------



## missextreme (Dec 5, 2008)

Awe they're all so beautiful!


----------



## wynny (Mar 19, 2010)

Your horse is soooo beautiful! It's stunning, georgous! I'm breath- taken! It makes me want to read shakespear!


----------

